# Topics > Entities > Societies >  2045 Strategic Social Initiative, nonprofit organization, life extension, Moscow, Russia

## Airicist

Website - 2045.com

Website in Russia - 2045.ru

youtube.com/2045initiative

facebook.com/2045Initiative

twitter.com/2045Initiative

2045 Initiative on Wikipedia

Founder and CEO - Dmitry Itskov

immortal.me

----------


## Airicist

Global Future 2045 International Congress - gf2045.com

----------


## Airicist

Dmitry Itskov on "Project 'Immortality 2045' -- Russian Experience" at Singularity Summit 2011 

Uploaded on Oct 25, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Dmitry Itskov on Singularity 1 on 1 

Published on Mar 7, 2012




> Yesterday I was very fortunate to get a rare English language interview from Dmitry Itskov -- the elusive Russian entrepreneur spearheading project Avatar and Global Future 2045.
> 
> The first time I saw Itskov was at the recent Singularity Summit where he revealed his uniquely ambitious project. I don't know Dmitry well but he may just turn out to be one of those soft-spoken, under-the-radar and camera-shy people who actually make things happen. I was impressed by his breadth of knowledge and courage to conduct our interview entirely in English. Itskov also impressed me as a very thorough person who makes the effort to respect all sides and points of view yet without sacrificing his personal integrity and commitments. That is why I will follow his progress with interest.
> 
> During our discussion with Dmitry we cover topics such as: his humanitarian motivation and the interesting fact that he initially was not even familiar with the concept of the singularity; the ongoing goals and recent success of the Global Future 2045 congress recently launched in Moscow; his project Avatar -- its goals, timeline and benchmarks; brain and head transplantation and the 1960?s experiments of Dr. R. J. White and his Soviet counterparts; our fear of the future and his advice to focus on the benefits and dream more often rather than the risks only; the general resolution that he is working on submitting to the UN general assembly; religion and Dmitry's genuine desire to engage all major traditions in discussing the project and especially its political and ethical implications.


"Dmitry Itskov on Singularity 1 on 1: It’s Time To Think About Who We Are And What Is Our Place In The Universe"

by Socrates
March 8, 2012

----------


## Airicist

2045: A New Era for Humanity 

Published on Apr 28, 2012




> In February of 2012 the first Global Future 2045 Congress was held in Moscow. There, over 50 world leading scientists from multiple disciplines met to develop a strategy for the future development of humankind. One of the main goals of the Congress was to construct a global network of scientists to further research on the development of cybernetic technology, with the ultimate goal of transferring a human's individual consciousness to an artificial carrier.
> 
> 2012-2013. The global economic and social crises are exacerbated. The debates on the global paradigm of future development intensifies.
> 
> New transhumanist movements and parties emerge. Russia 2045 transforms into World 2045.
> 
> Simultaneously, the 2045.com international social network for open innovation is expanding. Here anyone interested may propose a project, take part in working on it, or fund it, or both. In the network, there are scientists, scholars, researchers, financiers and managers.
> 
> 2013-2014. New centers working on cybernetic technologies for the development of radical life extension rise. The 'race for immortality' starts.
> ...

----------

